# What's your real name? Get to know everyone!



## fafinette21 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey!

So often on this site we refer to each other only by our screen names and since we are all on here so often and constantly interacting with much of the same people I thought it would be cool to have a thread where we could share our real names and maybe what they mean (if you know the meaning). I hope everyone likes this idea! I just like putting a name to the screen name or face of people. I'll start.

My name is Rachael (yep with an extra a!). And it means "lamb" (or "ewe" but I like lamb better lol)


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

Heather.

It's a flower. I used to have them growing in my garden... then they died. lol.
http://www.danish-schnapps-recipes.c...-plant-200.jpg


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 5, 2008)

I am *BLINDPASSION* and my real name is *Alexa!*

I have no idea what my name means, and no, it isn't short for Alexis, or Alexandra, or Alexander, or Alex.* It's Alexa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Karin - it means Pure.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Aug 5, 2008)

Mines Natasha but everyone calls me Tasha.  In Russian it means Christmas Child because I was born in December.  But no im not Russian lol.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 5, 2008)

Call me *Kensie*.

It's short for Okensama which means female warrior in some African tribal language. It's funny because I'm much more of a lover than a fighter.


----------



## Cosmogrl (Aug 5, 2008)

My name's Ashley.  I always look in different books to see if it has a cool meaning...but no, it's from "Ash meadow"


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2008)

Im Rebecca but everyone calls me Becky

i dont know what it means lol


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 5, 2008)

My name is Erin. It means "peace" and is the poetic name for Ireland. And no, I'm not one drop Irish. My mother named me after Erin on the Waltons, her favorite tv show when she was pregnant with me. That always makes people laugh.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 5, 2008)

My name is Sarah, and it's Hebrew meaning is princess.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 5, 2008)

My name is Skylar .... I'm so original and creative with my screen name ....  It doesn't mean anything cool... My mom got it from a guy on a soap opera...


----------



## TDoll (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm Tiffany.  It's Greek and means "appearance of God".  To me, it screams "80s child".


----------



## rbella (Aug 6, 2008)

Anastasia Beaverhausen


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Anastasia Beaverhausen_

 
Okay now if you're Karen ..... Where is your Jack ??? You know he'd be all over Specktra !


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Connie


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Anastasia Beaverhausen_

 





I love it!!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi! My name is Jennifer. Most call me Jen, some call me Jenny(my sisters, brother and dad) My mom used to call me Jenna because that is what she wanted to name me, lol.  

Jennife is of Welsh origin and means "Fair One"


----------



## rbella (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Okay now if you're Karen ..... Where is your Jack ??? You know he'd be all over Specktra !_

 
He's here, Skylar.  Trust me, he's here.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_He's here, Skylar.  Trust me, he's here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do believe I <3 you Anastasia .... every day I find we have more in common .... lol


----------



## rbella (Aug 6, 2008)

You're so sweet.  I believe I <3 u too!!!!! And, I love your sweet baby.  He is so dang cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolatesoap (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Mines Natasha but everyone calls me Tasha.  In Russian it means Christmas Child because I was born in December.  But no im not Russian lol._

 
my real name is Natasha and everyone calls me Tasha too lol. 
I'm not Russian and I wasn't born in December.. My mom randomly picked my name, haha


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 6, 2008)

nice to meet all of you! my names are:*

Sara* - Princess in Hebrew
*Nelly *(hence my screen name) - which is a form of Nell, which is from the medieval phrase _mine el_, also a form of Helen meaning torch or moon. Also from Greek Mythology
*Jeannie* - form of the French Jeanne, after Joan of Arc, which in French is Jeanne d'Arc. Also the feminine of John which means God is Gracious.

yes...I have three "first" names along with a last name, and after I get married, I will have five names unless I drop one...or two...


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Monique. A lot of people just call me Mo, Momo, Nique, or whatever else they can come up with, lol. I've used the same sn for everything since I was in sixth grade. I don't really know what it's about, lol.

I love my name though x] I'm not sure what it means, but it's fun and I like having it. My mother originally wanted to name me Emily but when I was born, my father said that I would be different and special and needed a more unique name. Monique was what he chose.


----------



## lalunia (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Dagmara. It is Latvian and means anything "wonderful soul". I'm Polish and in my language it has no meaning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always hated my name when I was a kid but now I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many people have a hard time pronouncing it but oh well!

Cool thread btw!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 6, 2008)

My name's Casey. It's Irish/Gaelic, not sure on the meaning though. It was my grandma's maiden name.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is....

Rebecca. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring LOL


----------



## bgajon (Aug 6, 2008)

My full name is
Bianca is of Italian origin and it means white, pure, fair
Arlene of Irish descent and it means pledge, promise
My last name is Gajón which is french. Hence the bgajon
Everyone who knows me calls me Bianca (I hate nicknames) but here in my country they always confuse it with Blanca which is the Spanidh form of it, I HATE IT!! I've had to change almost every single official document because of people making this mistake. 
I'm not italian, nor Irish. I'm from Spaniard-French-Mexican descent.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is ashley and the meaning of my name is ash meadow...uhhh whatever that means


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm Heidi (a very typical name for finnish women of my age). It come's from the old German name Adelheid wich means "noble, noble sort".
My second name is Emilia (the english form of that is Emily), it comes from latin surname Aemilius wich means "Rival".

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_My name is Skylar .... I'm so original and creative with my screen name ....  It doesn't mean anything cool... My mom got it from a guy on a soap opera..._

 
It actually has a meaning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The namy Skylar means learned one or scholar.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Jessica...it was one of the most popular names around the time I was born (1989) and means 'Wealthy'. Way to be inventive, parents. My middle name is Marie, which means 'Bitter', so I guess that makes me a a rich bitch? Too bad only the latter is true


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 6, 2008)

Well with my username being NatalieMT I would hope it's slightly obviously my name actual name is Natalie. The MT stands for something completely random, my initials are actually NALC (Natalie Anna Louise then my last name).

I believe my parents chose Natalie because it's the English variant of Nathalie which is a French name and my parents very much like France. Apparently it means 'born on Christmas Day'. But I was born in August so they didn't choose it for the meaning! My middle names Anna and Louise apparently mean grace and fame/war.

I quite like my name anyway - it's not particularly unique or unusual but I think it suits me.


----------



## jbid (Aug 6, 2008)

my name is jbid (i'm very creative with my screenname lol!) and it means *smile* (noun) in armenian.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 6, 2008)

my name is Torrie...i don't know what the meaning is...i just hated it growing up because it's typically a boy's name.  so i told people my full name was Victoria (it's all Tori Spelling's fault) but then i turn around and name my daughter Tristen (which i got from Brad Pitt's character in Legends of the Fall), guess misery loves company, lol


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Nicole but my Mommy calls me Nikki and my friends calls me niknacnikki because I am always picking up strays. I have no idea what Nicole mean though.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Sarah, but on my blog and to most people, I'm known as sarahPUFFY...my friends either call me Puff, Puffy, Sarahpuff...only person that calls me Sarah is my Beau and family, haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I forgot a name that only Beau calls me...Pookie. =D !!!


----------



## pratbc (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Patricia but everyone calls me Patti.  The name Patricia is derived from a term used in ancient times meaning "nobleman" or a member of the upper class.  My parents lacked creativity and did not give me a middle name.  My last name is Rojo which, if you have ever taken elementary Spanish, you know means "red".  I cannot tell you how often, when a stranger learns my last name, I hear "do you know that your last name means the color "red" in Spanish?"  I have learned to reply by giving a really surprised look and saying "OMG, thank you so much, I always wondered what it meant!"
Also, if anyone is a fan of any of the "novelas" aka overly-dramatic Spanish soap operas on Univision, you will know that there is a very famous Mexican actress with the same exact name as me, Patricia Rojo.  Random, huh.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm Kristina. Hubby calls me Tina, family calls me Kris, people who really like me call me Krisy. Haha. I dunno why?


----------



## ohsewdizzy (Aug 6, 2008)

hi m name is olga.... yikes! everyone calls me dizzy or diz... cuz i was in an auto accident and was hit in the head really hard....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehe.... ouch! and i have a tbi or traumatic brain injury.... i forget  most things now... dont remember much of my life before the crash and am happy almost all the time... i am like a happy giggly teenager only i am 50 wow ... intense... huh?? but i have a good time and good life... i love makeup and thats what i do now!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Ruth. It means "old lady who likes to play mah jong."


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Teri and I dont know what it means lol.


----------



## seonmi (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Van. And no, it doesn't mean a vehicle to me. In Sino-Vietnamese (an accient Vietnamese language, but people use it for names a lot), it means cloud. Combined with my middle name, it means cloud in the ocean. I absolutely love my name. It suits me well because I love the ocean and I love blues. But I'm thinking about having people call me Vanessa after college graduation because it's really annoying when some inconsiderate people keep calling me VAN (the English pronunciation) no matter how many times I tell them the correct Vietnamese pronunciation (it kinda sounds like Von or the German pronunciation of Van)


----------



## RaynelleM (Aug 6, 2008)

My name is Raynelle (couldn't think of a better screen name) Sheila Maria Mascarenhas. 
Raynelle is half my mum's name, Rochelle, and half my dad's name, Raymond. My second name was my grandmother's and Maria is for Mother Mary. My last name is Portuguese and is a name of a town in Portugal.


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mercedes Lucille-my mom named me after a girl in her high school but yes its just like the car which was named after the engineer's daughter (from what i was told) and its origin is Spanish (i had a Spanish teacher give me the history of my name everyday of my senior year) and its meaning is mercy (which my grandparents call me). lucille is for my aunt who passed a few months after my birth. it took me a long time to appreciate the name but now i do and get a little defensive when people question it or make fun of it.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mine's Jessica-I think it's Irish, my middle name is Lee and my last name is an Italian name.


----------



## anguria (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm Derya and it means "sea"


----------



## lovekrumpet (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm George, actually. But I'm most definitely a girl. (Just in case you were thinking George = Boy)
Long and old story involving a friend having issues remembering my birth name and so deciding my nickname would now be "George". 
5 years later everyone from co-workers, to family, to my fiance, to my professors and friends calls me George.


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Aug 6, 2008)

My real name is Natasha or Tasha. I work with preschoolers and I received the name Ms.Matashi from one of my students.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 6, 2008)

my name is breanna. 
no one can pronounce it correctly. it is BRE-ANNA. not BRE-AWNA-. 
i think it means strong or something lame like that.


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 6, 2008)

james. it means supplanter:

1: to supersede (another) especially by force or treachery
2 a (1)obsolete : uproot (2): to eradicate and supply a substitute for <efforts to supplant the vernacular> b: to take the place of and serve as a substitute for especially by reason of superior excellence or power


----------



## kristakamikaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm krista!


----------



## fjc62701 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_My name is Jessica...it was one of the most popular names around the time I was born (1989) and means 'Wealthy'. Way to be inventive, parents. My middle name is Marie, which means 'Bitter', so I guess that makes me a a rich bitch? Too bad only the latter is true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

LOL, OMG my name is also Jessica Marie...how funny so that means I am a rich bitch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..ahahaa...I know that my mom named me after one of her soap operas that she would watch. And I was born in 1979


----------



## Odette (Aug 7, 2008)

*deleted*


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi all!  My real name is Kathryn but I go by Katie which I believe means "pure".  Boy is that not true!  Just kidding!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 7, 2008)

My name is Jamie. It just seems to be the female form of James, or something to do with love. I've never liked my name for some reason, haha.


----------



## pat (Aug 7, 2008)

My name is Patricia but I like to be called Patty.  

When I was younger I wanted to change my name to April, Victoria, or Valerie. hahaha...

Patricia means noble woman.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 7, 2008)

My name's Chad and I have no idea what it means xd


----------



## machead (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm named after a flower. My mother is obsessed with plants so she named me Heather, a shrub with purplish flowers. 

For the most part my friends and family call me Head.


----------



## revinn (Aug 8, 2008)

My name is Samantha (yuck), and I go by Sammi. It's supposedly Hebrew for "listener" or, "she who listens." How appropriate. Middle name is Lee-Ann, which is my mother's middle name and her best friend's middle name put together. When they were six they decided that whoever had the first daughter would give her the middle name Lee-Ann, and that just so happened to be me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Karin - it means Pure._

 
Since everyone's adding middle names, I'll tack mine on, too:  it's Elizabeth and it's of Hebrew origin meaning My God is a Vow.

My surname is of English origin and my married name is Sicilian.


----------



## Moppit (Aug 9, 2008)

My name is Lisa, origin is English and it means 'God is my oath'
My middle name is Jane, origin is English again and it means 'God is gracious'


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 10, 2008)

My name is Rachel which means "little lamb" or "ewe" in Hebrew, but I think little lamb sounds much prettier.  My middle name is Nicole which is the french, feminine form of Nicholas, a Greek name (Nicholas meaning "victory of the people.")


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 10, 2008)

My name is Jennifer, but almost everyone calls me Jenny, or close friends call me Jen.

My middle name is Rose. I think my last name is kinda obvious by my screen name


----------



## laperle (Aug 11, 2008)

I was registered Mariana, which is the portuguese (and many other languages) version of Marianne or Marian. It's just Mary + Anne! Mariana can also be related to Mary, mother of Jesus - and all this religious thing.

It's soooo popular here in Brazil. I don't like it, 'cos there's nothing to do with my unique personality. 

Anyway, every person seems to call me in crazy different ways they create, such as: Who (my bro), Flor (Flower in portuguese - my mom), Ani (my dad and a few friends), Marie, Mary, Maricota, Marizinha, Maribeau, Mary Poppins, Marijuana (no, I don't smoke pot!), Nana, Mary Crazy (no comments!), M. or the most common nickname for my name Mari. There are more, I can't even remember them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my mom would have chosen Flor. It's pretty and can be easily pronouced in other languages. 

At least, she dropped Camilla (her first choice) when I've apeeared to her for the first time. 

Anyway, I prefer Mari, Ani or Marie. 

I don't have a middle name. They'r not really common here in Brazil. Instead, we have our mother's maiden name as second last name.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 17, 2008)

My name is Rita. it origins from the italian name Margarita. my second name is Maria.. yes, Rita Maria!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 17, 2008)

My name is Carly..I have no idea where it comes from although google tells me several origins..latin, american, german.


----------



## Soulful (Aug 17, 2008)

My name is Daniela ... the female version of "Daniel" and it means "God is my judge" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My family is not really religious though...


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 17, 2008)

My name is Amy and it means beloved.


----------



## joraye (Aug 18, 2008)

JoRaye - one word, one name. Pronounced just the way it looks -JOE RAY.  You wouldn't believe some of the stuff I've heard - Jaa Ray, JewRay, JahRay, it boggles my mind.   Since this seems to confuse anyone it comes in contact with, I commonly go by Jo, and people call me JoJo.

My birth certificate makes it look like I've had any actual name change, since I was born Jo Raye (Raye as my middle name) and it had to be changed.

Since there's like 8 of us in the world, you can't find name meanings, and I don't like the ones for Joe and Ray.

Where it came from?
Granpap on mom's side: Joe
Granpap on dad's side: Ray
Dad's middle name: Ray

There ya go.

When I get married and change my name, my friends want me to adopt of a middle name of Raye, so they can call me "JoRaye-RAYE!"


----------



## persephonewillo (Aug 19, 2008)

love this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my name is Zehava.  people who pronounce it correctly the first time get secret brownie points in my mind.  Z'-haw-vah.  not Zehayvah.  nor Zahara or Zehayvia.  please don't call me Zee unless i invite you to.  and don't call me Zed because that's the proper Canadian pronunciation of the letter.  hate that!

it's hebrew.  it means golden.

i love my first name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it suits me very well.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 19, 2008)

First Name- Shika ( Japanese= deer)
 Middle Name- Shamette ( no clue, named after my mom's best friend)

 If anyone has another meaning for my name based on their culture or language please share!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 19, 2008)

My name is Cintia... i think it's one of the names of the greek goddess Artemis.


----------



## missjaclynrose (Aug 19, 2008)

my name is Jacqueline, meaning guardian of light. my mom named me after jacqueline onassis/kennedy. no one really calls me jacqueline, in real life everyone calls me jackie, but my online identity is Jaclyn Rose (Rose is not even my middle name)


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 19, 2008)

My real name is Elita - it means Choosen or Exlated One - my father liked the way it sounded  , it fits really well with my middle names


----------



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

My name is Nora (sometimes people spell/pronounce it as Noora). I am not sure what it means in English but in Arabic it's a type of flower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




English meaning: 
 Quote:

  The girl's name Nora _\n(o)-ra\_ is pronounced _NOR-ah_. It is of English origin. Short form *Eleanora* (Greek) "light", *Honora* (Latin) "woman of honor", and *Leonora*. Also used as an independent name. In Scotland, Nora is often used as a feminine form of *Norman*. Nora is the heroine of Ibsen's "A Doll's House". Writer Nora Ephron; pop singer *Norah* Jones.
Nora has 8 variant forms: Lanora, Nonie, Noora, Norah, Norella, Norelle, Norissa and Norry.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

My name is Tahti... (TAHH-tee) It's Finnish. The pronunciation of it is continually butchered ;/ (Tottee, tatty, et cetera)


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm Jenny...and apparently i'm a female donkey

dictionary.com

 Quote:

 *jen·ny*
[*]The female of certain animals, especially the donkey and the wren.


----------



## Rennah (Apr 2, 2009)

My name is Hannah, meaning 'favored grace'.  It is of Hebrew origin.
I love my palindrome name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hannah in the Bible was the mother of Samuel.

All of my siblings also have Bible names!

My middle name - which I won't mention for privacy reasons - is my maternal grandma's first name. I love her. RIP.

BTW... you can figure out my username now... some friends call me "Hanner"... 
backwards, it's Rennah!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Apr 2, 2009)

ooh la la! I love your guys' names. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On paper, I'm Sarah Elizabeth. Buuut:

-To the Russky side of my family it's Cerafima (Serafima...Easier to spell in cyrillic...) which is basically a firey angel. Purty!
-To the Italian side of my family it's more like Sera, as in, evening. 
-To my teacher and anyone in ballet it's Sarinka, which is the diminutive of Sarah. 

My middle name is my mom's first name, which is actually Elisabetta, but we anglicized it since everyone anglicized hers anyway. 


Annnd my last name is a really standard name amongst Russian Jews.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL has anyone else looked up their name of urbandictionary? xD
Some of the results are hilarious!


----------



## Gadook (Apr 2, 2009)

My name is Mical, which was David's wife in the bible. I'm jewish and it's a pretty common name here in IL. She was kind of a bitch thought LOL
My family name means dawn


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm Tracy Ann.

Tracy means courageous, I believe, and I have no idea what Ann means.

It's a pretty boring name, but oh well, I've lived with it for 35 years, no sense messing with things now, lol.

My maiden name is German (both sides of my family emigrated from Germany..I traced it back to I *think* the 1700's and then lost all the info).

My married name now, is Hispanic (my husband is Native American, and his tribe originated in Mexico).


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 2, 2009)

My name is Mocha.


----------



## susannef (Apr 2, 2009)

My name is Susanne. It's the french form of Susan/Susannah and it's a biblical name that means lily.


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 2, 2009)

my name is Clara, and according to Urban Dictionary...

_A Clara is a girl of smarts, integrity, and humor. She is a specimen to behold, for she is a person with the most fun, loveable, and easy to be around qualities. Her best friend loves her to death and back. _

or, even better:

_A girl who likes penis in her mouth._

LOL :'(


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I'm Tracy Ann._

 
Hey.. me too!!

Most people that know me, call me Trace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The site I looked at said Tracy means "warlike/fierce". I would agree with both, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used to hate my name when I was younger.. I wanted a popular name like Jennifer or Jessica, haha.. but I have grown to like it. It's not SUPER unique, but I don't know many Tracys.

Ann means "grace".... so I guess that means we are graceful warriors then, Fataliya.. lol


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_my name is Clara, and according to Urban Dictionary...

A girl who likes penis in her mouth.

LOL :'(_

 

LMAO!! what the hell is wrong with UD? Any shmuck can just make an entry I guess, look at the range of meanings for my name on it:

 From:
_SOME ONE THAT SLEEPS AROUND WITH ANYONE THAT GIVES A COMPLAMENT; <--_(nice spelling btw)

To: 
_ A fucking hott chick that loves ecstasy!

_
To:
_Tracy is the girl of every guy's dream. She has a rocking body with a fine ass and a wonderful smile. She is the hybrid of a hot rockstar and a nerd. She has perfect skin and her smile lights up the world. Every day I see her, I feel like the luckiest guy in the world. She has everything and IS my everything. There's no one that can compare to her._





hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The last one's not so bad though..


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Kelly.

It means "dark warrior". My mom really hit the nail on the head with that one.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 3, 2009)

Gabi03 is really....Erica! and it means Eternal Ruler, its roots are Scandinavian.


----------



## meland2lilones (Apr 3, 2009)

my name is melissa...meaning "honey bee"


----------



## girlie_girl (Apr 3, 2009)

Audrey - "noble strength"
.. i don't consider myself very "noble" or strong haha

according to UD, Audrey also means

A girl who is completely and stunningly beautiful and can take very good myspace pictures. 

and 

A girl that is extremely beastly. 


haha. amusing.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

nicole... which ud defined as being *"awesome person that is often imitated but never duplicated." *i have to say i agree.

actually my full name is nicole jennifer lilyana *****. i have two middle names for some strange reason. nicole comes from my dad's name which is nicholas, jennifer comes from a film my mother loves called "potrait of jenny" and lilyana comes from my maternal great-grandmother who i never met.

oh and hustle rose is a song by one of the most amazing bands ever - metric <33


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_ooh la la! I love your guys' names. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On paper, I'm Sarah Elizabeth. Buuut:

-To the Russky side of my family it's Cerafima (Serafima...Easier to spell in cyrillic...) which is basically a firey angel. Purty!
-To the Italian side of my family it's more like Sera, as in, evening. 
-To my teacher and anyone in ballet it's Sarinka, which is the diminutive of Sarah. 

My middle name is my mom's first name, which is actually Elisabetta, but we anglicized it since everyone anglicized hers anyway. 


Annnd my last name is a really standard name amongst Russian Jews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh em gee are you russian and italian? so am i!!


----------



## KAIA (Apr 3, 2009)

My name is Claudia.....*159* up, *59* down



Claudia is a feminine gender name. The origin is Latin and derives from Claudius, meaning lame, disabled. 

This name relates to active minds and restless urge to explore new ideas. Combined with last name can, and most likely will, create greatness. 
Claudia seeks change, travel, new opportunities and challenges. Her active, restless nature demands action and dislikes system and monotony. 
Versatile and capable; with great vision and adept at formulating new, more effective ways of doing things.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laperle* 

 
_I was registered Mariana, which is the portuguese (and many other languages) version of Marianne or Marian. It's just Mary + Anne! Mariana can also be related to Mary, mother of Jesus - and all this religious thing.

It's soooo popular here in Brazil. I don't like it, 'cos there's nothing to do with my unique personality. 

Anyway, every person seems to call me in crazy different ways they create, such as: Who (my bro), Flor (Flower in portuguese - my mom), Ani (my dad and a few friends), Marie, Mary, Maricota, Marizinha, Maribeau, Mary Poppins, Marijuana (no, I don't smoke pot!), Nana, Mary Crazy (no comments!), M. or the most common nickname for my name Mari. There are more, I can't even remember them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish my mom would have chosen Flor. It's pretty and can be easily pronouced in other languages. 

At least, she dropped Camilla (her first choice) when I've apeeared to her for the first time. 

Anyway, I prefer Mari, Ani or Marie. 

I don't have a middle name. They'r not really common here in Brazil. Instead, we have our mother's maiden name as second last name._

 
My mom calls me Flor to! My first name is Talyssa (pronounce the y like a long e, Taleesa). My middle name is Vilela and that’s my grandmothers maiden name. My mother got my name from my sister's name, when my sister was little people would always butcher her name and Talyssa came out of that mix. So have no idea what it means.


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 3, 2009)

Might know me as stronqerx (stronger spelled with a Q haha) Inspired by kanye west!

real name Melissa here!
It means honey bee..

some family members call me lissa, which idk sometimes I dont really like it.


----------



## KIT (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I'm Tiffany.  It's Greek and means "appearance of God".  To me, it screams "80s child"._

 
LMAO-my name is Tiffany also. And thanks, now I know what my name means. Couldn't agree with you more about the 80's comment. Not to metion im 1/2 Mexican 1/2 Puerto Rican, and in my personal opinion you dont hear of too many Mexican or Puerto Rican Tiffany's. Its like a forever young name..Grandma Tiffany just doesnt sound good...


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 3, 2009)

^ hehe..  My dad wanted to name me Tiffany, but my mom said she didn't want her daughter named after a lamp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, dad lost, and I'm Tracy. lol    I wouldn't have minded either way though


----------



## Rosario (Apr 3, 2009)

my name is Anna origin hebrew means gracious, merciful.


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Hey.. me too!!

Most people that know me, call me Trace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The site I looked at said Tracy means "warlike/fierce". I would agree with both, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used to hate my name when I was younger.. I wanted a popular name like Jennifer or Jessica, haha.. but I have grown to like it. It's not SUPER unique, but I don't know many Tracys.

Ann means "grace".... so I guess that means we are graceful warriors then, Fataliya.. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I like it...graceful warrior!!

My nickname with family has been Tracy Bug since I was about two years old. 

Matter of fact, when I finally got my New Beetle that I've always wanted, I got a vanity plate that said TRCYBUG


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Apr 3, 2009)

My name is Cindy.Short for Cynthia.
I dont know what it means =[


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2009)

my name is Louise and it means famous warrior! i'm not famous nor a warrior! but i'd love to be one for the day!

i also hate bieng called Lou.... i will poke people in the eyes if they call me this!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 3, 2009)

My real name is Saadeh. It's pronounced Saaada. It's actually an Arabic name though I'm Persian. My parents liked the meaning of it and I guess that's why the gave me this name; it means "happiness" apparently.

If anyone speaks arabic please let me know if it's true, lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm Alyson and do not have a middle name


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_I like it...graceful warrior!!

My nickname with family has been Tracy Bug since I was about two years old. 

Matter of fact, when I finally got my New Beetle that I've always wanted, I got a vanity plate that said TRCYBUG_

 

That's cute!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How fitting for a Beetle license plate.


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 3, 2009)

my sn isnt far from my real name. SN: KTINA GAPAY

my WHOLE name : 
_Krystina Mee Amor Santa Anna Gapay._


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_oh em gee are you russian and italian? so am i!!_

 

Omg yes!! WOOO! Geez, I like NEVER meet anyone with that heritage. I don't know why, apparently Italians and Russians don't marry often? Hahah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shucks. Now I'm all happy. Vodka and vino ftw!


----------



## lipshock (Apr 4, 2009)

Shanaenae.

Don't hate.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Shanaenae.

Don't hate._

 
LOLOL


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_First Name- Shika ( Japanese= deer)
Middle Name- Shamette ( no clue, named after my mom's best friend)

If anyone has another meaning for my name based on their culture or language please share!_

 
Shika is too cute!

I'm Hazuki. It means "August" in Japanese. I guess you can probably guess when I was born. . .


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 4, 2009)

The name's Gigi, which is derived from my Chinese name (Ting Chi, Gigi comes from the last character repeated twice; sort of like a nickname that stuck as an English name). 

My Chinese name means "beautiful poise" or something completely inaccurate like that LOL.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello ladies, I'm Amanda


----------



## EleanorDanger (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello, my name is fairly obvious - Eleanor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know the actual meaning of my name but my mum named me after Elanor from LOTR (but she changed the spelling so no one would think she was a geek - bless her).
Danger is soon to be part of my official name too (along with some other more interesting names), just waiting on the deed poll...


----------



## joey444 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi everyone!  I'm Johana and my nickname is Joey hence my screen name!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, my name is Zhen Zhen. The "h" is silent so it's just pronounced zen zen lol.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm Austin (it is actually my middle name but it is all I go by)


----------



## User35 (Apr 5, 2009)

Natalie means like born at xmas..I was born in August go figure !

and my middle is Louise, which is like famous fighter like LMD84 said, I never really liked it but once I found out what it ment I thought it was pretty cool.And its so true. Ive really come to love my middle name, 4 generations of women in my family have that middle name.


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 5, 2009)

Ahh I'm Sabrina!! I think it's sort of easy to guess from seeing my username, but I guess not everyone would think that right away!  I think my name means princess... Ya right lol.  And I have no middle name haha woot woot for being east euro!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm Sarah - which means princess, howeverrrr, I am so not a princess!  I was named after my mom's favorite cousin and my dad's gran.  My middle is Elizabeth, which is my aunt's name.  We're into repeating names in the family...  Which is nice, I guess.


----------



## Delerium (Apr 5, 2009)

My name is Bambi...honest.  My mom loved this name.  I was born 3 months premature, and only weighed 4lbs.  In italian, Bambino means "the child", or "small one" which is why my parents chose it.  

Just in case anyone wants to ask the usual questions I've gotten my whole life because of my name I will answer them now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it is spelled the same as in the movie.  No, I was not named after the movie, and I've never seen it.  My mother was not killed by a hunter, she is not dead and my best friends are neither rabbits or skunks.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

Brittany is my first name, pronounced Britt-nee.
From the name of the region in the northwest of France, called in French _Bretagne_. It was named for the Briton settlers who fled to that area after the Anglo-Saxon invasion of England. As a given name, it first came into common use in America in the 1970s.

Chantal is my middle name, its pronounced Shawn-Tal
From a French surname which was derived from a place name meaning "stony". It was originally given in honour of Saint Jeanne-Françoise de Chantal, the founder of the Visitation Order in the 17th century. It has become associated with French _chant_ "song".

My middle name isChantal after my moms favorite perfume (of the 80's)... Chantilly Lace. And my deceased auntie actually gave me my first name.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

<---- Rebecca M. Jaxson


----------



## unkn0wn (Apr 6, 2009)

my name is vivian; it means "lively" in latin.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 6, 2009)

Rachielle (ra-shell)

but everyone calls me Resha


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 6, 2009)

Jennifer Lynn .. yeah i know =[

People only actually call me Jenny though, i've known some people all my life that are amazed when they find out my actual name is Jennifer. 

My original name was supposed to be Desire Rose but my mother hated it &&as soon as i was born my dad let Jennifer slip so there goes that story lol


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 6, 2009)

My name is Leslie. No quirky cute story behind my name. I looked it up and it means gray fortress. Geez, thanks mom. lol


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 6, 2009)

hello ladies, I`m Romelia- meaning someone connected with the place or something like this, my mother chose it because of a classmate not meaning


----------



## tepa1974 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gadook* 

 
_My name is Mical, which was David's wife in the bible. I'm jewish and it's a pretty common name here in IL. She was kind of a bitch thought LOL
My family name means dawn _

 
My daughter's middle name is Michal (another variation of Mical). Very cool to meet another Mical/Michal!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My name is Amanda Claribel.  Amanda means "worthy to be loved" and Claribel means "clear and beautiful".  My family calls me Clari and everyone else (co-workers, friends, old school mates, etc.) calls me Amanda.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 1, 2009)

My name is Michelle.  My dad was and will always be a huge Beatles fan and named me after the song "Michelle my Belle".  I am married and out of the house and to this day he still insists on calling me Shelly Belly...how embarassing!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At my wedding that was the father daughter dance song and he just balled!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Friends & hubby just call me Shell.


----------



## Yagmur (May 1, 2009)

Mine is very simple, Yagmur like my Nickname here on Specktra. 
That's turkish and it's meaning Rain


----------



## darklocke (May 1, 2009)

My name is *Shamini*. It's a Tamil name, and means "sweet scent" (or so I'm told).


----------



## Vixxan (May 1, 2009)

My name is Deanna. It means valley, divine, goddess (true) and church leader (only if it's the church of shop-a-holics).


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 3, 2009)

I'm Anvika and the name means the youngest member of the family, which incidentally I am


----------



## lindas1983 (May 3, 2009)

Surprise surpise my name is Linda, 20 points for anyone who guessed that lol.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 3, 2009)

hey!!
my screen name is my middle name and the year i was born in
my first name's Ashley


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 3, 2009)

i see everyone else is giving more detail. lol!
my name is dutch and came about from the ash tree.
but my mom named me ashley because "gone with the wind" is her favorite movie and in the  movie there was a character named ashley. it was a guy though but who cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i normally use Lauren on the internet because i tend to like it more than my first name. and it's tattood on me


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 4, 2009)

Hi everyone! My name's Jennifer but everyone calls me Jen. Please don't call me Jenny. 

I was named after an actress in the 80s. I kind of hate my name only because it's so common.


----------



## User67 (May 6, 2009)

My name is Deanna. It means Divine


----------



## User67 (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_My name is Deanna. It means valley, divine, goddess (true) and church leader (only if it's the church of shop-a-holics)._

 
Alright another Deanna! I never knew another Deanna growing up, so I get so excited now when I meet someone with the same name LOL!


----------



## BBJay (May 13, 2009)

My name is Jaylyn. Its becoming more and more common recently despite no one being able to spell or pronounce it correctly. It doesn't mean anything though, boo.


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 17, 2009)

I'm Jaimie. Yep, with 2 I. I've been coming here sparingly for the past 2 years, but I'm going to try and come on more often and get to know you girls better. =]


----------



## Boasorte (May 23, 2009)




----------



## atwingirl (May 23, 2009)

My real name is "Jen", not sure what it means.
  But I wanted to explain my screen name further. I am a twin girl, "Baby A" as the  hospital refer to multiples born first and I am five minutes older than my  identical twin sister. So I refer to myself as "atwingirl" and my sister goes by "btwingirl".


----------



## nichollecaren (May 23, 2009)

I'm Nicole...for abut ten years of my life I lived and operated as nicholle...but i'm back to my old spelling now. Long story.

I still consider myself a newbie...specktra is my new addiction!


----------

